

Start high in negotiations and low in auctions  - vtry
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-be-a-better-negotiator-2012-8?op=1

======
vtry
starting prices are a form of 'anchor' - a piece of information which is known
to affect subsequent decisions. As the authors note, anchoring has a powerful
influence on our reasoning:

~~~
vtry
It also turns out that, contrary to conventional wisdom, making the first
offer is also a good strategy:

